# Help in identifying wood species?



## JoniHamari (Apr 17, 2008)

Rescued some figured pieces from a firewood lot, they grew in Phoenix, AZ…the wood appears to be cherry, or similar.
Very hard, smells a bit like Oak, sort of a bitter tannin scent, the photo colors are pretty accurate, orangy pink tint, lighter sap layer with dark inclusions occasionally…Great Figure! The Bark is very coarse in some areas, and smooth like Eucalyptus in others. Sands out silky smooth…

Anyone have an idea what it is? I'd love to find more of it!


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

wow it is beautiful, i dont know what it is, but man, you scored a good one


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Google redwood burl. That's what it looks like to me.


----------



## JoniHamari (Apr 17, 2008)

Definitely not Redwood…I work with a lot of that…this is hardwood, about 18-20 inch diameter. First thought it was Eucalyptus, but that didn't fit once we cut into it.


----------



## Flocktothewall (Jan 16, 2011)

Mesquite?


----------



## timjr (Aug 29, 2010)

looks a little like manzanita to me.


----------



## HalDougherty (Jul 15, 2009)

You've scored some beautiful wood! I'm always on the lookout for ugly logs. Just remove the ugly (or use it as a feature!) and you'll find beauty inside.


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

That's beautiful Joni, outstanding grain. Whatcha going make?


----------



## JoniHamari (Apr 17, 2008)

Thanks for everyone's replies…I still am not certain, but I am leaning towards a fruitless Cherry…not common here, but a possibility. Just with wild figured grain!
So far just a couple cutting boards have been cut from it to see how it works…Unfortunately since it was a a firewood lot, it had been butchered into small chunks! Can you imagine the slabs from it if it had been cut with sense? 
Hal, I've never seen ugly logs!


----------



## dsz123 (Feb 25, 2012)

If you're serious about getting an ID, the Forest Service will identify wood samples. Your tax dollars at work, right here: http://www.fpl.fs.fed.us/research/centers/woodanatomy/wood_idfactsheet.php

But it does take a while - 6-8 weeks.


----------



## JoniHamari (Apr 17, 2008)

That's a great link! I'll send a sample in…


----------

